# Love the show K-9 cops



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm totally addicted to watching K-9 cops on animal planet. I love seeing them going to work and protecting their streets and going home and turning the switch and become loving family pets shows two very different sides and I love it. I have a tremendous amount of respect for both handler and k-9. A must see show if you have a love for the gsd breed.:gsdhead:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive never heard of it, but I will check it out for sure!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I stumbled on it 1 day when I couldn't sleep best find ever


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They have a show called "Alpha Dogs" on NATGEO on Fridays...I'm checking it out for the first time tomorrow...it looks really good


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too bad that K9 cops isn't on in the evenings. I only have seen it during the day. One house I go to leaves AP on for their dogs and I've caught it now and then, and they are usually repeats!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Any of it streamed online? I don't have cable :/ (I know, weird right?)


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I know here in FL. They give it at 5pm every weekday and I'm not sure if the stream it. I did see the previews for alpha dogs while I was watching leader of the pack and it looked good can't wait to watch and thank you for reminding me thought it was next week lol. I also think there's a new show called glory hounds or glory dogs not sure but I think it has something to do with the gs breed saw the preview while watching the show. I know my girl loves AP she perks up and is on alert when I put it on other then that she's a bum haha. No cable I hear more and more of that not uncommon these days with what there charging I'd do without it if my kids wouldn't drive me crazy lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I love it, too.
Made me laugh this weekend when the K9 caught the perp, then went to the officer and got belly rubs!


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

I just set my dvr I'm ready to see this show.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

Just saw a preview for another show on animal planet glory dogs it showed a soldier in Afghanistan and his gsd I think it said feb 23 looks great


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm wrong it's Thursday the 21st


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea I saw it to, I'll set a reminder on my phone right now so that I won't forget lol my husband will love it b/c I drive him crazy with all these shows he's just not into the whole k-9 thing like me haha as I tell him you have your cars and I have my animals, thanks for the reminder..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got to watch some clips for Alpha Dogs, it looks good, can't wait


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea they look awfully feisty lol


----------

